# Can mould cause Asthma in Toddlers ?



## MildredPera (Mar 26, 2014)

I recently read a blog wriiten by a mould specialist which says mould in our home can cause allergies asthma and other breathing issues even in adults. If then it can have serious effect on toddlers! Is this really true?


----------



## crunchymama19 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, I had a lot of asthma issues as a child and mold was one of my triggers. My husband as an adult is allergic to some kinds of mold.


----------



## thrillanilla (May 2, 2014)

I don't think mold can cause Asthma, but it is a trigger and can cause a lot of suffering. If you think there is mold in your home, it is best to get an expert to deal with it. We had to, it was not cheep, but in the end it was worth it.


----------



## MildredPera (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrillanilla*
> 
> I don't think mold can cause Asthma, but it is a trigger and can cause a lot of suffering. If you think there is mold in your home, it is best to get an expert to deal with it. We had to, it was not cheep, but in the end it was worth it.


Did you mean it cannot be a direct cause?


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

This from the NHS UK may prove informative.


----------



## thrillanilla (May 2, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MildredPera*
> 
> Did you mean it cannot be a direct cause?


Yes, I don't think mold can be a direct cause, but it triggers the asthma as part of an allergic reaction.

https://www.aafa.org/display.cfm?id=9&sub=18&cont=234


----------

